# Egyptian Tutor



## jazzbert120391 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi !
Who's here can help me to learn how to speak egypt language?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

I used livemocha.com. It's free and like social networking where you practice and learn arabic with native speakers and you can also be a teacher in your mother tongue with others.


----------

